
Facebook Reports Q1 2016 Results and Announces Proposal for New Class of Stock - yoda_sl
http://investor.fb.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=967167
======
maxerickson
Presumably the class C shares would have rights to a dividend and not to vote.
This would let Zuckerburg diversify his investments without giving up more
control of the company.

~~~
yoda_sl
That's what it looks like based on the latest post from:
[http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2016/04/marknote/](http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2016/04/marknote/)

It's interesting that FB will be initiating dividends - I am no expert when
companies usually start offering dividends but I was under the impression it's
usually further in time when companies have been in business for a while. FB
is still growing a lot so I am surprised - but again no expert in that.

~~~
maxerickson
They are structuring it as a dividend because they have to somehow compensate
every stockholder for the change to their current shares.

I'm assuming that the details of the "capital" shares would include them
receiving dividends, but this doesn't mean that Facebook would necessarily
start paying a dividend, it's just a right that has at least some value.

------
yoda_sl
Some interesting numbers from the press release:

    
    
      Daily active users (DAUs) - DAUs were 1.09 billion on average for March 2016, an increase of 16% year-over-year.
    
      Mobile DAUs - Mobile DAUs were 989 million on average for March 2016, an increase of 24% year-over-year.
    
      Monthly active users (MAUs) - MAUs were 1.65 billion as of March 31, 2016, an increase of 15% year-over-year.
    
      Mobile MAUs - Mobile MAUs were 1.51 billion as of March 31, 2016, an increase of 21% year-over-year.
    
    

Revenue at $5.2B compared to $3.3B for last year quarter.

~~~
jgalt212
I'm not a FB fan by any means, but the stock I think has plenty of room to run
even if MAU's and DAU's head south.

They only make $5 of revenue per DAU per quarter. There's tons of upside in
that metric.

------
dreaminvm
Pretty incredible revenue growth on just Facebook and Instagram. Makes you
wonder how big Facebook can get when they begin to really monetize Messenger,
WhatsApp, and VR.

------
curiousDog
These are some incredible numbers. $1.5 billion in profit with ~10,000
employees. Compare that to Google with $4 billion and ~60,000 employees.

~~~
adventured
Visa is one of the few other companies I'm aware that manages to pull off
numbers like that. They did $6.3b in net income for fiscal 2015, with around
11,000 employees.

